
HP, HPE accused of coordinated plan to oust older staff - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/22/hp_hpe_accused_of_coordinated/
======
AdrianB1
I work for a company that managed to keep an older and very incompetent guy
for 15 years doing almost nothing; the guy was an IT technician coming part of
an acquisition and they promoted him as manager at the time of the
acquisition. I know him very well, I was probably his closest friend in the
company: he was a very decent technician and a very nice person (that part
explains the friendship), but not a manager, he did not ask for that and never
wanted it, but due to legal constraints we could not demote him to technician,
so he retired after being passed from one team to another every couple of
years.

The same company, the same IT department, for 10 years no men was promoted but
over 10 women were promoted. This is because we don't care about age, only
about "diversity" so we don't hire and don't promote men. We have even cases
where women in maternity leave were promoted (they were not active at that
time, not even having a company laptop anymore) and also promoted someone who
left the company after the announcement was made, so that the statistics of
the promotions for that year would meet the targets. Strange thing, the 2
biggest pushers of these actions were 2 males, they had targets from above and
did anything possible to exceed the targets (I heard them say they want 70%
women in IT, we are just at 60%).

~~~
throwaway173834
What I don't get is how incompetent IT technicians are even hired in the first
place. I'm an IT worker in a large financial institution and none of my
teammates have the slightest clue on how to do their jobs. The latest hire who
was brought on as a combination worker/team lead tried to open a heap dump in
Notepad this week...

COVID-19 couldn't have occurred at a worse time for me.

~~~
ChuckNorris89
Is that in London?

~~~
throwaway173834
No, this is in a US office.

------
beyondcompute
That’s sad! I’ve had an impression for long time that ageism is actually the
most prevalent form of discrimination in IT

------
lemontruth
HP is attacked but tell me how many people retired from Amazon/Google/Fb...
just because they have a tricky compensation system to lower old timer's
salary below a new hire, it doesn't mean that is fair...

~~~
itsspring
Source? This is conjecture

------
josemanuel
My personal experience is that there is no ageism in HP. In the HW part of the
company experience seemed to be extremely valued. Always seemed like a company
which is more loyal, than the average, with their employees. Disclaimer: I’m
saying this having been an HP employee. All members of my team were extremely
knowledgeable, capable and a fair share of them were also a couple of decades
my seniors.

